# HerbertK - Litespeed 07 - WHY?!



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

HerbertK,
Can you tell me why you guys dropped a couple of bikes out of your lineup? Maybe I'm just seeing things but I noticed at least the Pavia and Ultimate are gone, and it looked like a couple more.
Why're you guys compressing your lineup?
/Why is the Ultimate gone, and Why is the Vortex Compact only.
Also, do you guys have _any_ traditional geometry road frames left?
-estone2


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I'll let Herbert give you the real reason but I would assume that it's consumers voting with dollars. You make what the market demands and your sales keep strong and you aren't forced to wholesale the over production stock of the non-selling inventory. Overall it's good marketing and making the best use of your cashflow. Many in the industry are very concerned about the proudcts they sell in the market and do want to offer cyclist options but ultimately they need to make money in the process too!


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

We really wanted to be more responsive to customer requests so that we can have our most popular bikes in stock. Almost all bikes that you don't see on the site are pretty much still available as customs and this way customers can have those bikes exactly the way they want them.

Many customers over the years (and dealers) have voiced concerns about us having too many models and that all these models are too tough to distinguish.

So this narrowing of the stock bike line makes a lot of sense.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Herbert!
I'm looking at a new LS in around 3 years, probably, so just to have a target price, how much do customs tend to run? (I don't have a really freaky body, so the tube lengths would be pretty normal.)
-estone2


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I do wish they has MSRP listed on the web sites for the different kits, just for comparison.


----------

